# wicked problems



## Mary49

Hi ,
I would be glad if you could help me translate "wicked problems" into Italian. The text is about social innovation research in the European Union. They are discussing the variety of ways in which social and economic problems present themselves. "_The result is topics phrased in broad and complex ways, which accurately reflect the fact that social issues and economic problems present themselves in broad and complex ways. They are often ‘*wicked problems*_.’"
I have found this  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wicked_problem *"Wicked problem"*_ is a phrase originally used in social planning  to describe a problem that is difficult or impossible to solve because  of incomplete, contradictory, and changing requirements that are often  difficult to recognize. The term "wicked" is used to denote resistance  to resolution, rather than evil_".
Shall I leave it in English? I don't know if the student I am translating for can understand it. If I decided to translate it, what shall I use? "perversi", "complessi", "contorti"? What else?
Thanks!


----------



## Teerex51

_Spinosi, ardui,_ perhaps?


----------



## tsoapm

How peculiar. It brings to mind, to me at least, "vicious circle", _circolo vizioso_, if that's any help.


----------



## Mary49

Thanks, perhaps "spinosi" might work; as an alternative, I could leave it in English, with the meaning in brackets.


----------



## TheNameOfAWind

Ciao Mary.
"Spinoso" piace molto anche a me, e suona molto naturale in italiano. Inoltre, dato che si parla di politiche sociali secondo me nel contesto funziona. 
E' anche vero, però, che cambia un po' il senso della frase, in quanto mette l'accento sui dilemmi etici e le resistenze culturali, piuttosto che sulla difficoltà di far "tornare" un calcolo con troppe variabili (tra gli esempi portati dalla pagina che tu hai linkato, insieme ai problemi "spinosi" dell'AIDS e del nucleare, ci sono anche problemi che sono semplicemente troppo complicati da risolvere, come le pandemie e il traffico di droga). 
La parola che mi viene in mente in italiano è "rognoso", che mi sembra indicare proprio un problema di difficile soluzione, che causi o meno dilemmi e spaccature . 
Detto questo, il suggerimento di Teerex mi sembra di gran lunga il più appropriato, e anche più elegante


----------



## tsoapm

TheNameOfAWind said:


> suona molto naturale in italiano. […] la difficoltà di far "tornare" un calcolo con troppe variabili


Il fatto è che io non avrei mai scelto questo termine in inglese: a me non suona naturale! Con "wicked", di regola, si tratta della moralità; è veramente strana questa scelta in inglese.


----------



## northcote

Hi there, I am looking for the Italian translation of 'wicked problem' *in the context of design thinking*. In design thinking, 'wicked problems' are those for which the stakeholders involved can't even agree on a definition of what the problem is, much less agree on a solution. I know the meaning of 'wicked' in the normal language but I am wondering whether there is *a technical term (specific to design thinking)* used in Italian. Thank you!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

northcote said:


> Hi there, I am looking for the Italian translation of 'wicked problem' *in the context of design thinking*. In design thinking, 'wicked problems' are those for which the stakeholders involved can't even agree on a definition of what the problem is, much less agree on a solution. I know the meaning of 'wicked' in the normal language but I am wondering whether there is *a technical term (specific to design thinking)* used in Italian. Thank you!


Tu come lo tradurresti?


----------



## northcote

Paulfromitaly said:


> Tu come lo tradurresti?


Sì scusa @Paulfromitaly, in effetti ho dimenticato di inserire la mia versione.  Finora la traduzione che mi piace di più è _problemi complessi. _*Attenzione però *perché nel mio post non ho chiesto consigli su come tradurre _wicked problems_ (_problemi compless_i è adeguato e rende l'idea), chiedo invece se esista un termine *tecnico *in italiano, così come esiste in inglese ('wicked' non viene usato per definire un problema se non in questo specifico contesto di design thinking). Grazie in anticipo per le risposte!


----------



## johngiovanni

"Problemi malvagi" seems to be used as a translation in this context. See, for example: Guida: Problemi Wicked: Strutturare Messes sociale con l'analisi morfologica


----------



## Mary49

johngiovanni said:


> "Problemi malvagi" seems to be used as a translation in this context. See, for example: Guida: Problemi Wicked: Strutturare Messes sociale con l'analisi morfologica


Ciao Jg,
scusami, ma il testo del tuo link è una pessima traduzione "automatica" in italiano.


----------



## northcote

johngiovanni said:


> "Problemi malvagi" seems to be used as a translation in this context. See, for example: Guida: Problemi Wicked: Strutturare Messes sociale con l'analisi morfologica


Grazie per le risposte. In effetti il testo indicato da @johngiovanni sembra essere una brutta traduzione automatica. Insisto col dire che 'problemi complessi' potrebbe essere una soluzione accettabile. Credo che non esista una parola tecnica in italiano, e questa potrebbe essere un'ottima occasione perché siamo noi a proporla. 

Apro una digressione. Lavorando come traduttore da molti anni, e avendo vissuto fuori dall'Italia per la maggior parte della mia vita, provo sempre un certo fastidio davanti all'utilizzo di parole straniere quando l'italiano ha un corrispettivo valido. Credo che ogni volta che ciò accade si ammetta implicitamente che la cultura italiana è subalterna alla cultura che ha prodotto la parola nella lingua straniera, di cui si finisce per adottare i modelli culturali senza mai metterli in discussione. Spero di non aver infranto qualche altra regola del Forum  e scusate la digressione.


----------



## johngiovanni

Ciao, Mary.  That's a shame!
However "problemi 'malvagi'" (with the "malvagi" in inverted commas) is also used in a PHD thesis (Firenze).
Anyway, I think you want a word which literally means "wicked" in Italian.  The term (I think Karl Popper used it and Horst Rittel developed it) is "wicked" in English, and it is unusual.  "Complessi" does not convey that unusualness.  "Problemi cattivi", perhaps with the "cattivi" in inverted commas.  (The German adjective used in this context also means "wicked" in its usual sense - mean, evil).


----------



## Paulfromitaly

We have a colloquial word for that: "problemi *rognosi*".


----------



## london calling

Paulfromitaly said:


> We have a colloquial word for that: "problemi *rognosi*".


That's what I thought when I read northcote's question.  Se poi esiste un termine tecnico non saprei.


----------



## northcote

johngiovanni said:


> Ciao, Mary.  That's a shame!
> However "problemi 'malvagi'" (with the "malvagi" in inverted commas) is also used in a PHD thesis (Firenze).
> Anyway, I think you want a word which literally means "wicked" in Italian.  The term (I think Karl Popper used it and Horst Rittel developed it) is "wicked" in English, and it is unusual.  "Complessi" does not convey that unusualness.  "Problemi cattivi", perhaps with the "cattivi" in inverted commas.  (The German adjective used in this context also means "wicked" in its usual sense - mean, evil).



Vedi @johngiovanni, l'esempio tipico che si dà di wicked problem (e del loro opposto, tame problem) è questo. *Tame problem* (addomesticabile) è un problema per il quale, data la giusta serie di dati (per quanto difficile da ottenere) è possibile formulare una risposta. Esempio: dove si trova Bin Laden? (te l'ho detto, è un esempio tipico = un po' vecchiotto) Risposta: basta avere le coordinate del GPS della sua posizione e si sa dove si trova. *Wicked problem* invece è un problema per il quale non ci si riesce nemmeno a mettere d'accordo sulla definizione del problema stesso. Esempio: come è possibile la ricostruzione in IRAQ dopo la guerra? Non esiste nessun set di dati che ti diano la risposta, ma ci sono a disposizione tantissimi set di dati (quali sono quelli utili?) e non c'è accordo tra le parti in causa sul significato di 'ricostruzione' che ha significati diversi per gli abitanti dell'IRAQ, per la comunità internazionale, per i paesi confinanti etc etc. Quindi, complesso mi sembra più adatto di 'strano'.


----------



## johngiovanni

"Wicked" in "wicked problems" is not itself technical.  "Wicked problem" is a term for a particular kind of problem which is not just very difficult, complex and takes a long time to resolve. They are "wicked" because they cannot be resolved by traditional processes, they cannot be "tamed".  I still think you need an adjective which means "wicked" in its usual sense so that you can use the term in this technical sense.

(Edit: crossed)

"Wicked problem" was the term used by Rittel and Webber, professors of urban planning and design at the University of California, in their 1973 paper. I think the Italian translation should also hark back to that "wicked".  "Problemi complessi" could still be "tamed".


----------



## Pietruzzo

Sembra che "problemi malvagi" venga usato come traduzione ma a me non piace molto. Avrei preferito "problemi maligni".


----------



## johngiovanni

Ciao, Pietruzzo.  A search shows that others have also used "maligni" with or without inverted commas in exactly this context.


----------



## metazoan

northcote said:


> *Tame problem* (addomesticabile)


This suggests _problemi indomesticabili_ for wicked problems, which would pair well with _problemi addomesticabili_. Though now established in the literature, _wicked_ is not a very good adjective to describe these problems. Furthermore, I agree with northcote's earlier digression that translations into Italian need not be literal when there are better native words; moreover, they need not perpetuate poorly formed English phrases.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

metazoan said:


> they need not perpetuate poorly formed English phrases



Precisely and this can be said for any translation!


----------



## Stregattone

Ciao a tutti, una discussione molto interessante! Si potrebbe usare la formula _vizio di forma, "il contesto presenta un grave vizio di forma", oppure " gli elementi della questione presentano tutti un vizio insanabile. _In italiano un termine tecnico forse potrebbe essere _sofisticato_, naturalmente non nell'accezione_ di strutturato, complesso, _ma in quella di _manomesso, adulterato. _(O ancora meglio in un'accezione doppia)

Spero di non essere andato fuori strada.

No c'è un errore, _sofisticato_, viene dal greco ma è un prestito dall'inglese.
Bensì mi è venuto in mente un termine, sempre dal greco, ma decisamente più italiano: _Aporia._
La traduzione potrebbe quindi essere:_ problemi aporetici._


----------



## northcote

metazoan said:


> This suggests _problemi indomesticabili_ for wicked problems, which would pair well with _problemi addomesticabili_. Though now established in the literature, _wicked_ is not a very good adjective to describe these problems. Furthermore, I agree with northcote's earlier digression that translations into Italian need not be literal when there are better native words; moreover, they need not perpetuate poorly formed English phrases.


Thank you for this @metazoan 



Stregattone said:


> Ciao a tutti, una discussione molto interessante! Si potrebbe usare la formula _vizio di forma, "il contesto presenta un grave vizio di forma", oppure " gli elementi della questione presentano tutti un vizio insanabile. _In italiano un termine tecnico forse potrebbe essere _sofisticato_, naturalmente non nell'accezione_ di strutturato, complesso, _ma in quella di _manomesso, adulterato. _(O ancora meglio in un'accezione doppia)
> 
> Spero di non essere andato fuori strada.
> 
> No c'è un errore, _sofisticato_, viene dal greco ma è un prestito dall'inglese.
> Bensì mi è venuto in mente un termine, sempre dal greco, ma decisamente più italiano: _Aporia._
> La traduzione potrebbe quindi essere:_ problemi aporetici._


Grazie @Stregattone per il contributo. Non conoscevo il significato di _aporetico_ ma ora che ho controllato me ne sono innamorata, è fantastico ed esprime esattamente il concetto originario di wicked problems. Sarebbe incredibile se riuscissimo a convincere gli italiani ad utilizzare aporetico. Chi di competenza dovrebbe cominciare a scrivere articoli tecnici utilizzando appunto questo termine.  Grazie! #HistoryInTheMaking


----------



## Pietruzzo

northcote said:


> Sarebbe incredibile se riuscissimo a convincere gli italiani ad utilizzare aporetico


This looks like a wicked problem


----------



## Flaviam88

Prova 'complessi e poco definiti'. È un po' lungo ma devi poter rendere il doppio significato di wicked in questo contesto particolare


----------



## and8

"Problemi problematici", insidiosi  Ma qui mi pare di capire che il senso sia di problemi [reali, e quindi anche definibili o quantificabili da questo punto di vista] che sfuggono però a un controllo/gestione (esterno/a), e per questo difficili da risolvere.
Lascerei il temine com'è in inglese se è invalso in letteratura, e magari come dicevi al post #4 far seguire una spiegazione fra parentesi.


----------



## morema

Diggin' into the etymology of "*wicked*" I found the relation from wicked - wicca - *witch*, so for sure the word in english has an evil meaning (that I see - hidden or not - in every use of the term). If the problems are wicked, it means that they are turned into "witch mode", they are touched by the enchantment of a witch, so they become too hard to be solved. If "problemi stregati" in italian could be too stupid to say, not so unusual could be to define them "*problemi diabolici*" that preserves the evil twist of the word. "*Diabolico*" in italian it’s used to mean something that put someone in a difficult position from which it will be difficult to get out. Un "piano diabolico" it's a plan (a robbery in a bank?) that will be hard to be unmasked and blocked. Despite "diabolico" is a term clearly related to the devil, it doesn't contain the religious shade that "demoniaco" has. So it is used also without a religious hue. The devil inside "diabolico" it's not Lucifer but the sense of something that it will be very hard to face. 
That said, also if "problemi diabolici" seems to me a good translation, I will continue to translate *WICKED PROBLEMS* with "*problemi difficili*", in opposition to "problemi facili", because in my job (educator) I want to express the concept that we need to present to children and to kids HARD PROBLEMS TO SOLVE because we adults have to push them to dare, we have to challenge them in hard competitions, because it's the only way to bring them a step ahead.

[I know that it's an old thread, but I'm in right now - and for me all your posts were useful to build my comprehension of the "wicked problem" locution]


----------



## Tellure

Sono i i _wicked problems_, che potremmo tradurre in “Problemi contorti” o “Inestricabili”.
[...]
Non si tratta quindi di problemi irrisolvibili, ma di un tipo di problemi che richiedono un approccio differente.
Come risolvere i problemi  più complessi del mondo

Un'altra possibile traduzione.


----------



## ohbice

Userei forse problemi *contorti*, problemi inestricabili una cosa così.


----------



## Passante

Probabilmente non lo tradurrei, ma se volessi provarci, sebbene la traduzione più appropriata parrebbe maligni o meglio ancora diabolici, non credo che in italiano assocerei mai un senso di malignità ad un problema come se avesse uno spirito o ci fossero al contrario problemi benigni: un problema è un problema avulso da sentimenti e intenzioni. Quindi mi indirizzerei più su un aggettivo come ostico e non sottovaluterei il termine complesso anche se sembrerebbe banale in questo contesto. Di fatto risulta essere poco incline alla classificazione e standardizzazione oltre ad essere multidisciplinare. Non so se aiuta tutto ciò. Buone riflessioni e saluti.


----------



## robmerl

and what about "apparentemente insolubili", or even "gravi e radicati" (with a slight preference for the first one)?


----------



## Blackman

Difficile ridurlo a un termine unico. Aporetico è probabilmente il più corretto, se si accetta il rischio di non essere capiti. Un'alternativa più prudente può essere _problemi di difficile inquadrabilità/impostazione. _


----------



## london calling

Blackman said:


> Difficile ridurlo a un termine unico. Aporetico è probabilmente il più corretto, se si accetta il rischio di non essere capiti. Un'alternativa più prudente può essere _problemi di difficile inquadrabilità/impostazione. _


È poi sarebbe assurdo, visto che si tratta di una parola inglese utilizzata per molti di noi 'anziani' in maniera errata, uno slang giovanile che fa rizzare i peli.


----------



## Matwii

Subito ho apprezzato la traduzione "problema diabolico". Poi mi è venuta in mente la "probatio diabolica". Però - almeno in questo caso - diabolico esprime più l'impossibilità che la difficoltà e si allontana dal significato di "Wicked". Ho inteso bene?
Probatio diabolica - Wikipedia


----------



## ohbice

_Problemi impestati _è un'altra variazione sul tema (forse regionale/locale).


----------



## follettofolle

Problemi *stregati *(wicked) è la miglior traduzione, perché si oppone ai problemi *addomesticati *(tame). I primi sono così complessi che non si riesce a venirne a capo, gli altri sono lineari e messi in riga per non uscire dai binari.


----------



## robmerl

thanks for your contribution, follettofolle; I'd rather try to detach myself from the literal expression in English, as any good translator should reasonably do, to  put himself in the Italian reader's  shoes._ In my opinion, Stregati s_uggests a kind of external manipulation, while _apparentemente insolubili _evokes more the solver's perspective. A very interesting academic discussion, anyway!
ciao a tutti


----------

